# Veteran Entrepreneur Academy - Texas Veterans Commission



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

*Texas Veterans Commission launches Veteran Entrepreneur Academy*

The Texas Veterans Commission is now accepting applications for the inaugural Veteran Entrepreneur Academy. The Veteran Entrepreneur Academy is a 120-day program followed by a two-year mentorship with the Texas Veterans Commission designed to provide Veteran Entrepreneurs with a strong foundation in small business basics. The program consists of onsite and online classes.

Active duty and honorably discharged Veterans or their spouses who complete the training will receive a Certificate of Completion and are eligible for up to a $35,000 loan at a fixed interest rate of five percent, though some restrictions apply. Applications must be received by January 26.

For more information or to apply, visit http://www.tvc.texas.gov/VEP-Training.aspx


----------

